# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kosovë apo Dardani?

## Kreksi

Pamvarsija po afrohet, kete  e bejne te ditur gati se te gjitha  mediat botrore  ku thuhet se data 6 shkurtë do jete dita e pamvarsise se kosoves mirepo shtrohet edhe nje pyetje; a thue se me qfare emri duhet te prokllamohet shteti i Ri shqiptar ?

A ka ardhur momenti qe ti themi njehere e pergjithmon serbo-rusve se kjo nuk eshte toke serbo-ruse e asaj kosovos se Volgogradit por qe ky eshte nje vend ilire ku me plote te drejte duhet ti kthehet emri i vjeter i Dardanisë antike ?

Para disa  ditesh perfundova librin nga autori Gani Mehmetaj me titull" Dardani apo shqiperi etnike" por edhe me gjithe rrespektin per autorin ne kete here ne liber u njohta vetem me dy tri faqe rrethe dardanisë pra spjegimi ishte jo i zgjeruar  duke u bazuar ne titullin e librit lexuesi me siguri qe do dali i zhgenjyer sepse ne si lexues kerkojmi spjegime edhe me te zgjeruara e me te kjarata.

A do te na imponoje bashkesija nderkomtare mos ndrruarjen e emrit te kosoves ?

Republika e Dardanise a ka vend ne Europë(jo evrop)...

A mos do sjelle huti ne bote prokllamimi i shtetit te ri  shqiptar me emrin Dardania ?

Sa eshte pozitive per ne kjo iniciative e zhdukjes se emrit kosovo ?

Sa do kemi simpati me emrin e Ri Dardania dhe sa do kemi kundershtar  ?

Sa perqind te shqiptarve jane per tu prokllamuar Dardania e sa jane kundra ?

Keto qeshtje te qeshtjeve besoj se duhet zgjedhur sa me shpejt se karroca po levizen si ne kohen e Ismail Qemajlit.

Dhasht Zoti ta  gzojmi pamvarsin pa luftra tjera.

P.S; një burim informativ slloven konfirmon se pamvarsia e kosoves do te shpallet  nje dite e cila do te jete e Diele dhe kete detyr e ka marrur persiper sllovenija qe do jete per 6 muaj udheheqese e kryesise se europes se bashkuar. Kjo leter iu vjen nga qarqet amerikane ku ata kan bere planin se te Dielen  kurrsesi rusija nuk mundet te thrrasi ne keshillin e sigurimit...
Dhasht zoti e del keshtu pra...

----------


## Daja-GONI

Mua me pelqen(sikur edhe shumices)me teper Dardania.Mirepo jam i mendimit se eshte ende heret te merret nje iniciative e tille.Si e the edhe ti me larte,pamvarsia po afron,dhe kjo eshte kryesorja.Sa per emer,ka shum shembuj ne bote se kjo pune nuk eshte vetem deshire dhe iluzion,por mund te behet edhe realitet.Shpresoj shume se edhe ajo dite do te vije.Ti rregullojme njehere disa pune te tjera.Ne nje te ardhme jo shume te  larget Kosova do te quhet:krahina shqiptare e Dardanise.

----------


## xfiles

Dhe mua me duket shume bukur emri Dardani,
fundja emri i vertete qe ka.

----------


## KUSi

Se pari ishalla e mer pavarsine dhe i njihet nga te gjitha shtetet se per emrin nuk eshte aq e pershtatshme koha  ne keto momente kur Kosova pret pavarsine, me kalimin e kohes do te stabilizohen gjerat pasi te ket statusin e vet dhe ateher do te jepet shanca qe te mund ti nderohet emri ne Dardani te ciline ka pat dikure por edhe qe do ta mer prap  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dp17ego

> Pamvarsija po afrohet, kete  e bejne te ditur gati se te gkitha  mediat botrore  ku thuhet se data 6 shkurtë do jete dita e pamvarsise se kosoves mirepo shtrohet edhe nje pyetje; a thue se me qfare emri duhet te prokllamohet shteti i Ri shqiptar ?
> 
> A ka ardhur momenti qe ti themi njehere e pergjithmon serbo-rusve se kjo nuk eshte toke serbo-ruse e asaj kosovos se Volgogradit por qe ky eshte nje vend ilire ku me plote te drejte duhet ti kthehet emri i vjeter i Dardanisë antike ?
> 
> Para disa  ditesh perfundova librin nga autori Gani Mehmetaj me titull" Dardani apo shqiperi etnike" por edhe me gjithe rrespektin per autorin ne kete here ne liber u njohta vetem me dy tri faqe rrethe dardanisë pra spjegimi ishte jo i zgjeruar  duke u bazuar ne titullin e librit lexuesi me siguri qe do dali i zhgenjyer sepse ne si lexues kerkojmi spjegime edhe me te zgjeruara e me te kjarata.
> 
> A do te na imponoje bashkesija nderkomtare mos ndrruarjen e emrit te kosoves ?
> 
> Republika e Dardanise a ka vend ne Europë(jo evrop)...
> ...


Shteti i ri duhet te quhet Shqiperia lindore. Ku eshte qudia ketu mo Kreksi?
Cfare jane ata qe banojne atje? Shqiptare. 
Edhe shteti ashtu duhet te quhet.

----------


## Edvin83

Mund te vesh nje sondazh per kete teme?
Une per vete votoj per Dardani!

----------


## land

Dardania...

----------


## RaPSouL

Darania normal eshte emri me i bukur dhe me i shenjt qe ne veti mban historin qindravjecare, keshtu qe jam plotesisht per ndryshimin e emrit ne Dardani.

----------


## Llapi

une mendoi se tani per tani do te pranohet shteti  me emrin Kosove dhe pritet te vijn europjanet qofshin edhe si vezhguas ndihmuas  apo si keshillues
e ne nji faz tjeter kur do te largohen europjanet nga Kosova perfundimisht  besoi se mund   te shqyrtohet edhe kjo qe e keni cek ju z. Kreksi

----------


## Homza

Une votota pro emrit Dardani, por puna eshte se me cdo lloj emri brenda disa kufijve une do e pranosha vetem e vetem qe Kosova te ishte e pamvarune.

----------


## Jack Watson

Hë për hë nuk ka shume rendesi emri, rendesi ka qe Pavaresia te njihet nga shtetet kryesore te botes, dhe Rusia te mos nxjerre probleme. Ajo qe une do te deshiroja, eshte me emrin kushtetues shteti i ri te cilesohet "shqiptar", dmth Republika *Shqiptare* e Kosoves ose Republika *Shqiptare* e Dardanise. 

Kjo po qe duhet bere se s'ben. Tash, pernjehere nuk mund te behet meqe Kosoven do ta konsiderojne shtet multietnik, po disa vite pas marrjes se Pavaresise mund te ndryshohet emertimi kushtetues me shumice votash ne Kuvend.

Me te mira.

----------


## DI_ANA

Kosove per ne tingellon me bukur dhe jemi mesuar me kete emer...

Edhe Shqiperia me pare eshte quajtur Arberi por eshte lene "Shqiperi"

Ja psh greket e quajne Francen "Galia"....mos duhet ta ndryshojme!
Mua me pelqen emri "Kosove"...Dhe uroj qe te fitoj sa me shpejt Pavaresine!

Respekte

----------


## Marijuana85

> Kosove per ne tingellon me bukur dhe jemi mesuar me kete emer...
> 
> Edhe Shqiperia me pare eshte quajtur Arberi por eshte lene "Shqiperi"
> 
> Ja psh greket e quajne Francen "Galia"....mos duhet ta ndryshojme!
> Mua me pelqen emri "Kosove"...Dhe uroj qe te fitoj sa me shpejt Pavaresine!
> 
> Respekte


Si DI_ANA jem e mesuar me emrin Kosove ...

----------


## DI_ANA



----------


## Milkway

Po te shikojm ne histori ne jemi dardan dhe per mendimin tim duhet te quhet DARDANI . Tjeter arsye eshte per nder te figures me te ndritur te Kosoves Dr. Ibrahim Rugoves qe shum e ka pelqy kete emer

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Dardani nuk do europa sepse Dardania shtrihej 3-4 here sa siperfaqja e kosoves...Eshte emer qe do te thote ekspansion....

----------


## drity

Europa mund ta quaje Kosove dhe ne nga ana jone Dardani. Ashtu si e quajne Albania dhe ne e quajme Shqiperi. 
Nganjehere eshte me e thjeshte te kerkosh te falur sesa leje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Albania njihej qe ne kohe te qepes si toke shqiptare jashte,kurse kosova ne europe njihet si toke serbe e invaduar nga shqiptaret qe tani perbejne shumicen dhe skane ctu bejne shqiptareve....Prandaj cdo lloj emertimi qe e ben kosoven toke shqiptare nuk eshte i preferueshem asgjekundi ne europen proserbe,sidomos dardani,kur dihet qe dardania antike shtrihej ne 35-40 mije km2....

----------


## Milkway

Besoj se duhet te na kete friken nese din shqiptaret ti shfrytezojne miqte amerikan ne mundemi te bashkohemi dhe kjo i pershtatet amerikes nje Shqiperi e bashkuar , do te ket nje mike te forte sepse shqiptaret nuk besoj se harrojne te miren qe na kan bere .
Dhe si Dardani do dukemi me mire

----------


## Kreksi

> Europa mund ta quaje Kosove dhe ne nga ana jone Dardani. Ashtu si e quajne Albania dhe ne e quajme Shqiperi. 
> Nganjehere eshte me e thjeshte te kerkosh te falur sesa leje


Pergjigjeje me vend...
Keni një ide se si duhet te arrihet deri tek kjo procedur, ç'duhet bere qe te huajt te na njohin si kosovar e ne vehten ta quajm dardan ?

Dikush me siper e ceku edhe implikimin nderkombetar ne kete qeshtje te emertimit.
Duke ditur se amerikanet as qajne hallin per histori se kush e tek ishte i pari ne ate vend se besoje se atyre do iu pelqeje si strategji e shqiptarve ky ndrrim emri me revandikimin e emrit te vjeter te dardanise duke ditur se pari rrethanat se si e tek u ndertua vete shteti amerikanë.
Ne kete rast sipas ketije antari te mesiperm   qe ka logjikuar si duhet  neve na bie te heshtim  siç thote populli mos te fusim therren ne kembe te shendosh...
Kurse tjetra eshte se si duhej te quhemi ne ne te ardhmen por  me me krenari do e kisha mbajtur nje paseport Shqiptar po edhe tek e fundit pse jo nje paseporte si dardanas sesa nje paseporte kosovar...
Nga frika e kam pra se me emrin kosove ne largohemi shume e me shume nga shqiptaret vllezerit tane te shqiperise kurse po te kishim shtetesi dardane sadopak edhe pse populli yn do dukej i ndar ne dy shtete administrative prap se prap do ishim me afer  e me te ngroht me njeri tjetrin se sa me emrin e huazuar qe tinellon gjithnje rusishte Kosovo e qe veshtire se do kemi rastin ta debojm nga supet ndonjehere tjeter se do mbetet si nje etiket e perjetsheme edhe ne te ardhmen.

Ju falemnderit ne pjesmarrje te ketije debati, jeni te mrekullueshem.

shendet

----------

